# Want TO Learn Web Technologies.



## Anindya (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey friends i am planning to learn web technologies. Can anyone tell me what various things are taught? Also tell me how long it takes to finish the course. And which institute is prefarable. Plz mention a institute which has national presence as the place of living may not match.


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 30, 2007)

In my opinion, you should not waste your money on institutions. There are ample resources online from where you can learn and learn better! Institutions will just teach you dreamweaver, frontpage, etc. Most of them don't even teach XHTML and CSS which are too good to be missed!

You can start with HTML which is the most basic things.

You can have a look at *www.w3schools.com


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 30, 2007)

I am agree with tuxfan .U shouldnt waste money in institutions.
U Can start with HTML .
Then after learning it u should learn CSS and then u should choose start with one of these scripting languages :- Javascript ,ASP ,PHP or Vb script .I will suggest u to learn Javascript first .U can also learn ASp first .Its really interesting language.

here r some of the online tutorials www.w3schools.com
www.tazeq.com
www.html.net/tutorials/html/introduction.asp
                                             *www.educationonlineforcomputers.co.../21/Learn-to-Code-HTML-and-Control-Windows-XP 
etc


----------



## Anindya (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey SIDDHART and TUXFAN I will definately listen to ur advice and try the online materials. Thanks for this important info!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Anindya (Feb 1, 2007)

Now can anyone tell me whether it will be good to learn java, vb from net or should i learn from a institute? If net then plz give the sites and if institute then plz name it.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 1, 2007)

bro no need to worry abt vb and java .If u hav learned C# then visual basic will be very easy for u.But if u dont know C or C++ then u should go for a course of C. bcoz after learning C u will have all the basic knowledge of programming .Then VB will be very easy for uand regarding Java its really a very tough language.I think u should go for Vb first.Do not go for online tutorials bcoz they only provide basic knowledge .

If u need more help u can ask me and rem one thing this is my personal expeience and suggestion .U should also see ur interest and plz surely ask some other members bcoz i have very much less knowledge and i am a ...............................


----------



## Anindya (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes buddy I know C. So more or less I know the basics. And as for the institution Which one u ppl suggest. CMC or NIIT?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2007)

dude dont go to ny institute.. Ther r many books available 4 learning prog langs


----------



## Anindya (Feb 2, 2007)

@ Pathik, can u give me the links or the name of the sites or ebooks? I would be glad if u do that. Thanks!


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 2, 2007)

Buddy choose niit .
And if u want e-book link i can give u.
plz tell which books u want


----------



## Anindya (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Siddharth_2463107 I definately want the link to the ebooks! And as for which book to start with u only decide and tell me, as i want to learn from the very beginning.


----------



## mahendraraut (Feb 2, 2007)

Dear i think there is no any need to join institutions, web designing is too much simple subject, dear just go through simple html tags->java script->CSS->>VB script->>ASP 3.0->>ASP.NET->>PHP. books are available in market as well as search for e-books on rapidshared.


----------



## coolsunny (Feb 3, 2007)

@ Anindya
reading e books for learing.i dont think this is a good idea.
join any good institute whose faculty is good.u can consult with ur local friends for that.by the way what u r doin? r u in college .....?
just buy "let us c" by y.kanithkar. & throughly read it.It'll be helpfull in any cases-join a institute or not.


----------



## Anindya (Feb 3, 2007)

@COOLSUNNY yes i am in college and already know C lan. so trying to learn vb or something like that. Anyway i will consider ur advice definately. Thanks.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 3, 2007)

Were the e-books of vb helpful to u?


----------



## Anindya (Feb 3, 2007)

When i am trying to download it is getting stopped dont know why? Using FDM. Repped u for overall help. Thanks. If u know then plz solve the above problem i am facing it for many days.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 4, 2007)

Is that so for all the downloads or the ones which i told u


----------

